# Driving in L6 causes any damage to car?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No it won't damage the car. 

You can buy a module to disable the AS/S. Cost was $140 I beleive. 

Some people don't want to spend the money so I guess it's how bad you hate it and want to get rid of it. 

I have it. I love it. Was worth the money to me.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> No it won't damage the car.
> 
> You can buy a module to disable the AS/S. Cost was $140 I beleive.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you very much. Yes I know about the device that installs to make hood seem open to stop auto stop/start from engaging but cause I am not living in the USA and US dollar is double the value of my currency and then I have to pay shipping and duties I am holding off for the time being. But I definitely will buy the device in the near future. I just got the car and just wanted to make sure I didn't damage anything driving in L6 until I can get the device. Thanks so much for your help, I feel way more comfortable now. I was worried before.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cars with L6 are no different then the old cars with only D,2,1


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

The Piloteer forum has a thread that talks about putting a jumper in under the ON/OFF switch for the Idle Stop, to disable it.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Cars with L6 are no different then the old cars with only D,2,1


Ah ok I got it. However, I thought that driving in L you would have to manually shift the gears by pressing either + / - so as to not put strain on the transmission and burn out the clothes but it seems that the car shifts thru the gears same as if I had chosen D. Am I correct?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuhnominon said:


> the car shifts thru the gears same as if I had chosen D. Am I correct?


Yep!


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Fuhnominon said:
> 
> 
> > the car shifts thru the gears same as if I had chosen D. Am I correct?
> ...


Excellent! Thanks so much.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> The Piloteer forum has a thread that talks about putting a jumper in under the ON/OFF switch for the Idle Stop, to disable it.


Great thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Nikkinick0323 (Aug 15, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> No it won't damage the car.
> 
> You can buy a module to disable the AS/S. Cost was $140 I beleive.
> 
> ...


Hi! I was wondering what the module is you have to buy where I can get it! Please!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Nikkinick0323 said:


> Hi! I was wondering what the module is you have to buy where I can get it! Please!


Www.Smartstopstart.com

I think the websight changed. I don't recall it being that when I bought it. But that's the module. Very easy installation.


----------

